# MySql Server: Aktuelles Datum als Standartwert in Tabelle/Spalte(DATE()) ?



## glorias1966 (23. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe auf meiner Suse 9.0 einen MySQL Server laufen.Soweit so gut - in einer Tabelle die ich angelegt habe, habe ich auch ein Datumsfeld.Als Standartwert hätte ich gerne das aktuelle Datum.Ich habe es bereits mit DATE(),CURDATE(),CURRENT_DATE etc. versucht.
Leider bekomme ich lediglich immer 0000-00-00 angezeigt. Also eine Dummydatum.
Habt ihr einen Typ für mich bitte?
Und hat der MySQL Server eine eigene Einstellung für Zeitzonen?

Danke
glorias1966


----------



## Fabian (24. April 2005)

http://www.php4-forum.de/mysql_timestamp.htm?PHPSESSID=

Hilft das vielleicht?


----------

